

Building a Windows Phone 7 Twitter Application using Silverlight - kosofalla
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/03/18/building-a-windows-phone-7-twitter-application-using-silverlight.aspx

======
yardie
It's like twitter is the new Hello, World. I believe every SDK should have a
twitter client included in the template instead of Hello World.

------
jared314
I guess I can only wish HTML and Javascript were as well integrated into the
mobile platforms as the application languages.

~~~
rms
Try the Palm Pre!

~~~
tremendo
orr Appcelerator Titanium

------
latch
Drag'n Drop in a MS demo, who would have thunk it?

------
csomar
Good. But I'll be really amazed to see how we can link Microsoft Blend to
Visual Studio and be able to build cool, interactive applications.

Now, any dotNet developer with some reading can build his next Windows Phone
application

~~~
rbanffy
Think of it as every .NET developer, however competent, can build his next
Windows Phone application.

------
icco
The only words in the title that didn't make me want to puke are "Building",
"a", "Application", and "using".

I think I need to come to terms with the fact that I am becoming an open
source bigot.

~~~
axod
I don't think it's an open source thing. I'm not an open source fanboy, but I
recoil in horror when I see a website using silverlight, and windows on a
mobile phone just seems like a terrible idea.

Maybe it's just me, but I don't consider Windows 7, Silverlight etc to be
hacker news. It's just spam.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
> Maybe it's just me, but I don't consider Windows 7,

> Silverlight etc to be hacker news. It's just spam.

I'm truely interested to see how Silverlight (mobile or not) works. It's just
as valuable as a node.js or mongodb write-up to me.

My main motive is that you can work with Silverlight using IronRuby or
IronPython, which means being able to develop mobile apps and (rather)
portable desktop apps (off-the-browser mode) in these two languages.

So yes, I'm really interested in this personally.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Well - why the downvote, honestly ? Is my comment lacking facts in some way ?

